# Tee billing for 2010



## taralyn1 (Apr 27, 2010)

The cardiologist performs & does the inter in the hospital which would be the correct way to code I think I'm over looking or missing some codes

1 ) 93312-26   hosp setting interp & review but i can not bill 93314 w/ 93312-26 if probe wasn't placed & did reviewing only so, I would just bill the 93312-26

2) 93312-26  hosp setting interp & review  
    93318-26  monitoring                                                                       
    93313-26  for probe insertion

hope this is clearer than mud.  Thank you for your help

taralyn


----------



## kanchi_pateldn@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2010)

*TEE billing for 2010*

as far as i know about TEE billing i think you can use the below bundled procedures which are:
93312 mod 26
93320 mod 26
93325 mod 26 
use all these together while you are billing for tee i hope this will give you some help.
     kanchi....


----------



## jlb102780 (Apr 28, 2010)

kanchi_pateldn@yahoo.com said:


> as far as i know about TEE billing i think you can use the below bundled procedures which are:
> 93312 mod 26
> 93320 mod 26
> 93325 mod 26
> ...



I agree, that's how mine are billed. Unless there is some circumstances that changed how it was done


----------



## taralyn1 (Apr 28, 2010)

*2010 tee*

Thank you both for your help & quick response.


----------



## agott (May 2, 2010)

kanchi_pateldn@yahoo.com said:


> as far as i know about TEE billing i think you can use the below bundled procedures which are:
> 93312 mod 26
> 93320 mod 26
> 93325 mod 26
> ...



We use codes
93312 -26
93321 -26 (limited doppler)
93325 -26

According to the Tech's at the hospital and our doctors a limited doppler is done it would be very  rare that they would do a full doppler.  Your doctors and Tech may do it diffrentley but just something to check on.

Hope that helps.
Autumn CPC
Grand River Cardiology PLC


----------

